# [OPEN BOX] Micca Speck G2 1080p Full-HD Ultra Portable Digital Media Player



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

With projection decorating becoming so popular this little Media Player works well. Easy to hide and has its own remote. These are usually around $40 but this place has "Open Box" stock for $26.95. Covered by full warranty and returns accepted if defective. 

http://www.miccastore.com/open-box-...er-for-usb-drives-and-sdsdhc-cards-p-100.html


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought one, thanks.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

thx ... got 2

amk


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, great deal but I guarantee that player doesn't do seamless looping. While this may be OK for some applications it totally ruins the effect for most video props.


----------



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine should be here this week and will hopefully be able to take a look but from what I read HERE it seems like an easy work around with windows movie maker.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

While this work around may get you a longer "loop", at some point the player has to start the file over and that's when you'll get a black screen.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

I use this for my pumpkin ( suppose to be singing pumpkin, but I went with just a single pumpkin making faces) and get no black screen from it. It loops perfectly.
Had to edit the video with Windows Movie Maker to cut out the parts I didn't want. Works seamlessly.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

If that's the case with this particular player then I stand corrected. It would be the first one I've seen at that price.


----------

